# The black lines on discus



## Franman (Jul 20, 2007)

I have four young discus, about 2 to 3 inches. The three smaller ones have stripes and the big one dousen't. I don't see any behavoral problems and they all eat very well and their colors are bright excepted for there lateral lines. I have them in a 45. Tank mates are 4 bwarf guramis and a small chinese hi-fin shark, about 4 inches, witch I'm preparing a pond for him. I just wanted to know what the black lines mine and how they are related to how feel?


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Those are stress marks. What are your water parameters? Are they eating?


----------



## Franman (Jul 20, 2007)

Yes, they are eating well. PH is 6.5, temp is 87 and that's room temp this time of year in Puerto Rico. Amonia is nonprecent as well as nitriet, nitrate is around 20. Could any of the tank mates be the cause or the lager discus cuase he dousen't have any stripes?


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Is the larger one bullying the smaller ones?


----------



## Franman (Jul 20, 2007)

It think so but they all are doing some bullying. Then again the smalest one is the one with the darkest lines.


----------

